# MODCAN vest??



## zak (12 Jan 2006)

Has anyone tried this vest and if so what do you think?  Could it be a relatively cheap upgrade for combat arms?

http://www.dropzonetactical.com/lbe/modcanvest.html


----------



## 48Highlander (12 Jan 2006)

If you mean upgrade as in "get the government to buy it for us", then not bloody likely.  If they'd wanted you to have a modular vest, they would have ISSUED you a modular vest


----------



## zak (12 Jan 2006)

Please 48th, Ive been around long enough to know that the government is not going to replace my TV any time soon.  They also want me to carry a whole lot of stuff but have yet to issue me sufficient space or a midget to carry it yet. 

But besides that is the vest a worth while investment for someone not looking into dropping thousands on a sexy RAV or CIRAS?


----------



## 48Highlander (12 Jan 2006)

Hey, while on the subject of Tac Vests....here's a question.  When the regiment insist on standardizing Tac Vests for the Brigade Commanders inspection, is there a polite way of pointing out that there's a CANFORGEN specificaly stating that Tac Vests will NOT be standardized?


----------



## Farmboy (12 Jan 2006)

Zak

 The Modcan vest is an excellent choice for upgrading.

 It allows you to stay close to the issue one but gives you all the options you want in a modular vest. As much a guys say you can only wear issue, tell that to all the guys going overseas now wearing aftermarket rigs.

 The Modcan also allows you to wear you vest on EX's since it looks so close to the issue one.


----------



## Danjanou (12 Jan 2006)

48Highlander said:
			
		

> Hey, while on the subject of Tac Vests....here's a question.  When the regiment insist on standardizing Tac Vests for the Brigade Commanders inspection, is there a polite way of pointing out that there's a CANFORGEN specificaly stating that Tac Vests will NOT be standardized?



You could try marching out in front of the unit on parade with a copy of said CANFORGEN in your hand and show it to the RSM. RSMs love being publically corrected by troopies on matters of dress. 8)


----------



## DropZone (12 Jan 2006)

Thanks for the interest Zak. The folks from DLR have looked at the vest and seemed to be impressed, but it is my understanding that they have so much invested in the existing TV that it will be in the supply chain for some time to come.

The RCMP ERT Training division are doing T&E on it now and several individuals have purchased them for use overseas including CF members albeit much to the chagrin of the higher-ups 

Kindest Regards
Brian Kroon
Drop Zone


----------



## KevinB (12 Jan 2006)

48Highlander said:
			
		

> Hey, while on the subject of Tac Vests....here's a question.  When the regiment insist on standardizing Tac Vests for the Brigade Commanders inspection, is there a polite way of pointing out that there's a CANFORGEN specificaly stating that Tac Vests will NOT be standardized?



Stick copies of it (the CANFORGEN) in each of your pockets prior to inspection...


----------



## medicineman (12 Jan 2006)

Or prominently about the unit lines in a variety of locations and Hi Lited in Pink or Green for high visibility.

MM


----------



## Gayson (12 Jan 2006)

You could always show up to the inspection, not standardized, with the CANFORGEN attached to the front of your vest.   ;D


----------



## 48Highlander (12 Jan 2006)

Thanks for all the wonderfull suggestions guys.  It's good to know army.ca members always think of my well-being when replying to my posts  ;D



			
				Danjanou said:
			
		

> You could try marching out in front of the unit on parade with a copy of said CANFORGEN in your hand and show it to the RSM. RSMs love being publically corrected by troopies on matters of dress. 8)





			
				KevinB said:
			
		

> Stick copies of it (the CANFORGEN) in each of your pockets prior to inspection...





			
				J. Gayson said:
			
		

> You could always show up to the inspection, not standardized, with the CANFORGEN attached to the front of your vest.   ;D



Needless to say I've already considered all of the above, and upon due consideration have come to the conclusion that I'd rather not commit suicide in such a messy and public fashion 



			
				medicineman said:
			
		

> Or prominently about the unit lines in a variety of locations and Hi Lited in Pink or Green for high visibility.



That's actually pretty tempting....


----------



## medicineman (12 Jan 2006)

We did that in Calgary one time when the RSM wanted us to press our combats with nice sharp creases... :

MM


----------



## Lerch (13 Jan 2006)

creases in combats?! *shudders*


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (13 Jan 2006)

"is there a polite way of pointing out that there's a CANFORGEN specificaly stating that Tac Vests will NOT be standardized?"

You wouldn't happen to have that CANFORGEN would you?


----------



## 48Highlander (13 Jan 2006)

CFL said:
			
		

> "is there a polite way of pointing out that there's a CANFORGEN specificaly stating that Tac Vests will NOT be standardized?"
> 
> You wouldn't happen to have that CANFORGEN would you?



I have a photocopy of it shoved in somewhere amongst my lesson plans and timetables from a few months back.  I don't have a digital copy which I can send you if that's what you're asking.


----------



## rifleman (13 Jan 2006)

J. Gayson said:
			
		

> You could always show up to the inspection, not standardized, with the CANFORGEN attached to the front of your vest.   ;D



Thats only acceptable if everyone has the memo attached


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (13 Jan 2006)

48Highlander 
actually I have the link to the CANFORGEN's on my work computer so if you could give me something to refine my search that would be all I ask for.


----------



## Jungle (13 Jan 2006)

CFL said:
			
		

> 48Highlander
> actually I have the link to the CANFORGEN's on my work computer so if you could give me something to refine my search that would be all I ask for.


I'd be interested too...


----------



## 48Highlander (14 Jan 2006)

CFL said:
			
		

> 48Highlander
> actually I have the link to the CANFORGEN's on my work computer so if you could give me something to refine my search that would be all I ask for.



Oh, great!  It's a bit late now, but if you locate it send me a copy   I can't find the one we printed off, and I don't have access to them online.

As for refining the search, as far as I remember the wording of it goes "...tac vests will not be standardized.  They will be customized for individual use".  You can do a search for an actual phrase right?  Try "will not be standardized".  Should hit it right away, in the military there can't be very many sentences with those words in that order


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (14 Jan 2006)

do you remember what month/year etc it was on?


----------



## 48Highlander (14 Jan 2006)

no, sorry.  I wasn't the one who located it originaly, a member of the GNSF whom I worked with during the summer found it and printed it off for us.  Next time I'm on a DIN computer I'll see if I can e-mail him and get the details.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (14 Jan 2006)

keep me posted
Thanks


----------



## Fraser.g (14 Jan 2006)

Better yet, 
C+P into a word doc and post it here.

Thanks

GF


----------



## c_canuk (15 Jan 2006)

Please!


----------



## Cold Warrior (17 Jan 2006)

48Highlander said:
			
		

> Hey, while on the subject of Tac Vests....here's a question.  When the regiment insist on standardizing Tac Vests for the Brigade Commanders inspection, is there a polite way of pointing out that there's a CANFORGEN specificaly stating that Tac Vests will NOT be standardized?



A mystery CANFORGEN?,, I don't think it exists.  I don't recall seeing a CANLANDGEN either.


----------



## flashman (19 Jan 2006)

Cold Warrior said:
			
		

> A mystery CANFORGEN?,, I don't think it exists.  I don't recall seeing a CANLANDGEN either.



I just looked through the CANFORGENs, CANLANDGENs, LFCOs, and LFCADs going back to 2001.  Zip, Zero, Zilch.


----------



## foerestedwarrior (19 Jan 2006)

48Highlander said:
			
		

> no, sorry.  I wasn't the one who located it originaly, a member of the GNSF whom I worked with during the summer found it and printed it off for us.  Next time I'm on a DIN computer I'll see if I can e-mail him and get the details.



Who was it? I can ask him tonight.


----------



## 48Highlander (19 Jan 2006)

flashman said:
			
		

> I just looked through the CANFORGENs, CANLANDGENs, LFCOs, and LFCADs going back to 2001.  Zip, Zero, Zilch.



That's...unusual.  I know I had a physical document detailing that TV's not be standardized.



			
				foerestedwarrior said:
			
		

> Who was it? I can ask him tonight.



Thanks, PM inbound.


----------



## flashman (19 Jan 2006)

Can you remember any other key phrases I could do a DIN search with?  The HQ or Unit that it originated from? 
The only doc I could find was from (where else?) Meaford, detailing that the Tac vest shall be standardized. 



> LFCA TC Meaford TAC Vest
> Tactical Vest (TV) – the TV has many options and variations that may be amended by Comds to suit specific operations or tasks.  For unit standardization purposes, all TVs will be configured and packed IAW this direction.  Individuals are not authorized to alter the stowage or layout of the TV unless approved by the member’s chain of comd.


----------



## c_canuk (19 Jan 2006)

great... standardization over effectiveness... why don't we do away with FO and go with DEU for all occasions... that way things can really be standard... or only buy everything in once size so it's extra super duper standard.

*sigh*, I guess I still won't be able to wear my knife, lighter and mini binos on my left TV shoulder strap instead of my belt that is convieniently covered with shirt, TV, weapon and Mask.


----------



## Synthos (20 Jan 2006)

> Tactical Vest (TV) – the TV has many options and variations that may be amended by Comds to suit specific operations or tasks.  For unit standardization purposes, all TVs will be configured and packed IAW this direction.  Individuals are not authorized to alter the stowage or layout of the TV unless approved by the member’s chain of comd.



does that mean you can't turn the canteen pocket on it's side?? even though the TV manual gives instructions on how to do so. It's so darn hard to get the canteen out if it's upright... the pocket is under your arm pit.. I don't bend that way.


----------



## flashman (20 Jan 2006)

Jeeze, do what you want with your TV.  It's a cut and past from a Meaford policy, so it has no effect on you if you're not under their comd.  
The problem with being stupid about standardizing field kit (ie, exempting standard locations for ammo, medical kit, CEOI & maps) is that it just forces everyone to break the rules.


----------



## 48Highlander (25 Jan 2006)

Well, I have, unfortiunately, still not been able to find the documentation about tac-vest standardization.  So, just on the off chance that my memory has gone a bit wonky, I would like to retract my claims untill I am able to find something to substantiate them.


----------



## The_Falcon (25 Jan 2006)

I certainly hope you do find something, I like my vest the way it is, and I don't want to move crap around again.  Beside I like being only one of two people in the regiment who wears the rank slip-on over the bayonet.  ;D


----------



## rw4th (27 Jan 2006)

Something is either standard or it isn’t. A uniform Nazi will no sooner let you wear this (the MODCAN vest) then any other non-issue vest. If you happen to be in a unit that allows non-issue kit in the field, then I can think of better ways to spend your $600+ ($300 for the base vest, without any pouches. Buying DZ products, you’re looking at around  $600-$700 for a fully kitted out vest).


----------



## zak (27 Jan 2006)

thanks RW4TH, it took three pages before somebody actually responded to my question.. much appreciated .  Talk about a Hijacked thread!


----------



## Prd_Cdn (29 Jan 2006)

:skull:
  Don't know if this helps or not. My unit did a freedom of the city parade in Med Hat with TACVEST. We had both the side hip pouches removed, slipons the left shoulder and french rolls for the straps. 

  We had the choice to attend the parade or not. I have found parades in the Army are standard and uniformity is key. I can tell you once the parade was over, soldiers were re-setting up their vests to their liking.

  I believe the intent of the VEST was to allow the user to use it as they see fit in the field, Turn the pouches up or left or down or what ever. Remember the 84 pattern and how many guys had bren gun pouches or extra mag pouches? not very unformed. I can remember having to remove my bren gun pouches for a Command Parade. Thats Army life.

  So take that as you may, good luck.


----------

